# Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775



## ronan (30. Juli 2009)

*Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Hi Leute,

ist der Prolimatech Megahalems der derzeit beste Kühler für den Sockel 775?

Welchen Lüfter würdet ihr zu dem Kühler empfehlen? Lohnt sich das 2 Stk zu montieren also vorne und hinten?


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Kommt drauf an wie laut es sein darf. Wenn Lautstärke egal ist knall nen Ultra Kaze 3000 oder so drauf. 
Wenns leiser sein soll nen Noisblocker Multiframe. 
2 Lüfter bringen fast nichts (1°-3°), sehen halt toll aus.


----------



## ronan (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Naja also richtig laut mag ich es nicht! Wieviel Grad unterschied macht das ca. aus?

Sind doch 120er Lüfter oder?


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Würde dir eher zu einem Mugen 2 raten, da P/L besser ist und ob der 
Prolimatech Megahalems so besser ist, ist die zweite Frage

MFG


----------



## Fabian (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Gibt davon schon nicht wenige Threads


----------



## rabensang (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Ja, der Megahalems ist besser als der Mugen 2 und das merklich.


----------



## hyperionical (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Prolimatech + 
2 Ultra Kaze 3000auf 7V oder 9V  (oder Ultra Kaze 2000 ungedrosselt) und du hast die beste mögliche Kombination, da selbst bei noch mehr Durchsatz die Leistung nicht mehr steigt. Die Kaze beiten dir dabei durch den hohen statischen Druck die optimale Leistung bei vertretbarer Lautstärke (bei UK 3000 nur gedrosselt).
Aufgrund des hohen Durchsatzes ist auch ein IFX-14 möglich,die Domäne des Prolimatech sind ja laut rabensangs Review die langsamen Lüfter, ist aber dann eine Geschmacks- und Platzfrage.


----------



## PIXI (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

ich werfe mal noch den BARAM mit ins rennen, finde er hat ein gutes P/L verhältnis und 
ist mit einem schnellen lüfter auch sehr gut.

gruß PIX


----------



## hyperionical (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*



PIXI schrieb:


> ich werfe mal noch den BARAM mit ins rennen, finde er hat ein gutes P/L verhältnis und
> ist mit einem schnellen lüfter auch sehr gut.
> 
> gruß PIX




Hier geht es nicht um das P/L- Verhältniss, welches beim Baram zweifelsohne gut ist, sondern um die beste Kühlung und da kann der Baram nunmal nicht mitreden, wie sich auch schon in rabensangs Reviews (siehe seine Sig) gezeigt hat.

@Topic: Zum Thema Lautstärke Ultra Kaze 3000 sind laut, aber nicht unerträglich, bieten aber bei 9 /7 /5V eine sehr gute Kühlleistung und angeneheme Lautstärke.


----------



## Fabian (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Der Baram kommt aber nicht an einen Meghlames/IFX-14 ran,der auch mit einem starken Lüfter bestückt ist.

Falls noch genug Platz ist würde ich es in erwähgung ziehen einen Lüftershroud beim Kaze zu verwenden,wegen des recht dicken Kugellagers.


----------



## rabensang (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Es gibt einige Kühler die besser kühlen als der Megahalems, doch das wird mit unmenschlischer Lautstärke und hoher Drehzahl des Lüfters erkauft. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, das der Sockel auch eine entscheidende Rolle spielt.

Doch bei geringer Drehzahl ist der Megahalems so oder so nicht schlagbar.


MFG


----------



## ronan (8. August 2009)

*Lüfter passt nicht auf Megahalems *

Hi Leute habe nun ein Problem. Habe mir den Scythe Kaze 3000 bestellt und der passt nicht auf den Megahalems drauf... Wollte den eben einbauen und Pustekuchen. Der Kaze ist 35mm dick und die Drahthalter sind nur für 25mm ausgelegt!

Was kann ich jetzt noch machen? Den zurückschicken? 

Welcher 25mm Lüfter ist denn zur Zeit so "in"?


----------



## Xylezz (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-P - 120mm PWM

Der ist so ziemlich das beste was momentan aufm Markt ist 

MfG Xy


----------



## ronan (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Boah stolzer Preis!


----------



## Xylezz (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XLP - 120mm PWM

Der ist auch sehr gut  Und günstiger ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Nunja gute Lüfter kosten halt^^.
Gut sind auch noch die Sharkoon Silent Eagle Lüfter, Scythe Slip Streams, diese Enermax Everest oder wie die heißen.


----------



## Xylezz (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Du meinst die hier:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM - 120mm White LED


----------



## ronan (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Ja  ich meine das ist ja auch gut angelegt, werde den Q9550 ja noch übertakten...daher brauche ich den Besten! Wenn der für 21€ der Beste ist dann bestell ich den auch!

Was ist mit den Noctuas?


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Die sind für mich so lala, ich hatte schon nen paar und da sind auch ein paar unangenehm durch ein recht dumpfes Schleifen aufgefallen, hat sich echt unangenehm angehört. 
Die Werte vom Noctua sind aber gut.


----------



## Xylezz (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Die Noctuas sind auch zu empfehlen, nur ich finde die Dinger einfach sowas von mega hässlich...die würde ich nie einbauen :>

Aber ist ja Geschmackssache, sie machen ihre Sache aufjedenfall ordentlich 

MfG Xy


----------



## ronan (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Ja die sind so schön kack braun 

Hatte bisher einen 92Lüfter auf den Noctua NH U9B und war auch zufrieden mit dem. Nur für den Q9550 wird der aber 3,4Ghz zu warm! Liegt aber an dem kleinen Kühler + Lüfter!


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

HEY!
Noctuas sind nicht Kack Braun sondern Noctua ROT!


----------



## Xylezz (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Dann haben sie halt Blut im Stuhlgang 

Sry für OT ^^


----------



## ronan (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-P12-1300

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-120mm-Luefter-NF-S12B-FLX-Series::12409.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-120mm-Luefter-NF-S12B-FLX-Series::12409.html

Also für mich ist das braun !


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*



ronan schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noctua » Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-P12-1300



Ähm ja bitte? 
Ein Link und weiter?^^

EDIT:
Noch mehr Links^^

EDIT2:
Ist aber kein Braun, sondern Rot!


----------



## ronan (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

also ein paar sind rötlich braun und ein paar sind klar braun


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

Einigen wir uns auf rot-braun und dann sind alle zufrieden.


----------



## ronan (8. August 2009)

*AW: Bester Kühler + Lüfter für Sockel 775*

ok 

Das ist übrigens die Lösung für mein Problem:

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Fan-Adapter & Retention-Module » Prolimatech Lüfterklemmen 120mm x 38mm


----------

